# Fake Craigslist ad = vandalized home



## Grenadier (Apr 5, 2007)

I hope she has a good insurance policy.  This stinks...

http://www.king5.com/topstories/stories/NW_040507WABcraigslistadLJ.34e92f1d.html

TACOMA, Wash. - 
Someone with cruel intentions placed a fake ad on Craigslist, inviting people to take whatever they wanted for free from a Tacoma home.   

Homeowner Laurie Raye says there's little left now of the house. The outside of the home is trashed, the inside is nearly gutted and covered in graffiti. Raye says she is devastated.  

"I was attached to this home because it used to be my mom's," says Raye.

Raye recently evicted the tenant and cleaned out the rental, but she would soon be the one taken to the cleaners.  A phone caller alerted Raye to the destruction.  She walked through her garbage strewn front yard to find her house dismantled.  

"Including the front door," said Raye.  "This used to be a very nice vinyl window here."  

From the light fixtures to the hot water heater, everything is gone - including the kitchen sink.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2007)

Ah, the glories of landlordship.  And people wonder why I'm so picky about my  tenants.

This can happen to anyone, anytime, that's the scariest thing about it.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 5, 2007)

I watched the CNN short on it....it is just terrible what happened...


----------



## tellner (Apr 5, 2007)

I reckon even the dimmest cop could find a suspect for this one...


----------

